# Dendrobium Mousmee



## tomp (Apr 25, 2022)

This is a sweet primary cross of Den. amablie x Den thysiflorum. ENJOY


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 25, 2022)

Love it


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 25, 2022)

Beautiful, but shouldn't this be in (Non Slipper Photos)?
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2022)

beautiful colour


----------



## GuRu (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom, I can only repeat what I already expressed in the other treads...your Dendros are one by the other a real feast for the eyes. I like them all, they are very striking.  Contrary among Drendos are some others which look like withered shrubs and carry only few single flowers, no flower clusters.


----------



## tomp (Apr 26, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Beautiful, but shouldn't this be in (Non Slipper Photos)?
> Patrick


Patrick,
im pretty sure it’s posted in non-slipper


----------

